# Large hot glue Dragon



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

My prototype Dragon
Same principle as the bat but added long tail and the platelets along head and tail also some teeth.
had to do some reinforcements on this also 
this is around 30 inches long







,















,








bat /dragon side by side


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Fascinating!


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

WoW that's a biggun.looks cool under the black light.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Now that's cool! I love the hot glue idea.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Wonderful Lilly.
The cashiers probably wonder what you're doing with all that glue you're buying!

If you put them outside, do you weatherproof them or do they hold up well without?
Painting them should help, but I love the way they are left so they glow under the blacklight!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks guys

I leave as is and I have all my little bats hanging in the screenhouse yet since last halloween, and they are fine , granted they are not in direct sunlight but they have been frozen, snow/rained on and wind blown.
white paint helps to show up more under blacklight


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks Lilly. Dingy me thought they were just left as is ~ glue. But I guess it would need some sort of protection.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Great job on those, Lilly, they look especially good under the blacklight.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Great Lilly...Queen of Glue stricks again... or melts again


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Lagrousome said:


> Thanks Lilly. Dingy me thought they were just left as is ~ glue. But I guess it would need some sort of protection.


No La grou you not "dingy"
Just to clarify these do not have any paint on them they are just glue color.

I've had my small bats hanging in our screen house since last oct and they are fine. winter rain wind all good
:xbones: I do suggest not to leave them in hot sun too long, they may stretch.


----------

